# There's a Birthday Boy today . . .



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Barron turns one year old today . . .

Happy Birthday Sweet Barron.



Here is sweet Barron on his frist full day with us (before he was even named) - after a trip to Petco, for a well deserved shampoo and cut. 
View attachment 91386


Barron is watching the surfers in this shot - (I swear, he almost looks human to me)

View attachment 91387


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Barron!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

*happy birthday barron!!!*


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: Happy Happy Birthday Barron... Enjoy your day.!! :aktion033:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Barron you handsome guy! I hope Mommy, daddy, and Lucy Lu have a special day planned for you!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Barron!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Happy First Birthday, Barron!!*


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

artytime: Happy Birthday Barron! Enjoy your special day, I know your mommy will spoil you tons today! :aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY BARRON!:cheer:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:wub:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BARRON!!! YOU'RE A HANDSOME BOY!!

WE'RE SO GLAD YOU AND YOUR MOMMY ARE ON SPOILED MALTESE!

Love,
Bijou (just realized it would be weird to sign it Casanova.) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo:
Happy Happy Birthday Sir Barron!
Wishing you all of the best today, tomorrow & forever!

hugs, Kitzi


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Barron!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Barron!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY, BARRON :cheer:
You are such a handsome, fun boy and I know you are so happy that you ended up with one of the best mommies and daddies in the world. And of course that adorable little sister of yours, Ms. Lucy Lu. You were all meant for each other and I hope you have a great time celebrating your special day.:wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy first birthday handsome Barron!!! I love hearing about your adventures  Have lots of extra fun and love today with your sister Lucy-lu <3 <3


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Barron!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Barron, It's Your Day...*​ 
​


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy First birthday, Barron!
I'm sure your Mommy has something special planned for you!
Have a wonderful day!

artytime:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Barron !


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy birthday Barron!!artytime:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Barron.:cheer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday, handsome man.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Barron arty: arty: arty:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*:smootch::heart::chili:HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY BARRON:chili::heart::smootch:*


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for wishing Barron, a Happy First Birthday - as you know, I STILL don't know how to multiple quote when responding to multiple posts' 

Barron had a great day, he had a birthday party, with his pals from the beach. They had lunch, played games and a carrot/apple cake, that I made them for dessert.

Thanks again,

Allie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's the Dude's birthday???? Holy Cow!!! How did I miss this???

Woohoo!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY to one cute guy!!! :chili::aktion033: ....sooo, what'd you get???? :innocent:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday cutie Barron!!!! Sounds like you've been having an amazing day!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy berfday to my spechall pal Bawwon. Now dat you are a man I will let you in on some secwets, but not hewah becawse dey are secwets  Yuus pal, Aowani.

Happy Birthday sweet boy!! You do look almost human in that pic. I'm sure you had a great time and that the cake your momma made for you was mmm mmm good!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sending big birthday love to Barron!!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Happy birthday! Hope you had a fun one. Love the picture of him watching the surfers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday little guy,have fun on your big day!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY BARRON....From your bud Max


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday, sweet Barron boy! 

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

You're such a handsome little boy! 

Love the photo of him looking for surfer's, really looks like a human child!

Alexandra :wub:


----------

